# Aufzeichnungen der Sessions der JavaOne 2013 online



## Thomas Darimont (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:



> The first batch of JavaOne sessions is now online at
> http://www.oracle.com/javaone/sessions/index.html
> Here's a blog about it if you want to share
> https://blogs.oracle.com/javaone/entry/javaone_2013_sessions_online



Gruß Tom


----------

